# Bowfishing Chocolate Bayou



## doughboy78 (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever had any experience with bowfishing Chocolate Bayou. I would imagine if you launched under the 2004 bridge and headed inland toward brackish water would be your best bet, but just curious if anyone has any tips/advice on this. Thanks for your help, Hunter


----------



## 12lbtest (Jun 1, 2005)

I dont have any tips or advice, but I have seen some BIG gar up there.


----------



## catfishinbeerdrinkin (May 3, 2011)

Im from mcfaddin and i go over that way quite a bit and have seen some pretty decent fish in there if you ever need and extra person to go pm me


----------



## texas two guns (Jan 23, 2006)

I would probably try one of the other bayous first. Like Halls or Persimmon (if you can get in). Even more toward Angleton in Bastrop. Not that there's none in Chocolate, but that's where I would go if I still lived down there.


----------



## doughboy78 (Oct 18, 2011)

Well we dont have a nightitme set up but we were thinking about trying some day time fishing for big alg gar. I have heard stories of large fish rolling out there. I was just curious if anyone had any luck in that location. I know the fishing is good. Thanks for the help


----------



## masto (Apr 26, 2010)

i have seen many big gar around that bridge by 2004 i cast net for chum bait usually the night before i go offshore and there is gar hitting every where there right at dark.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

There are plentiful gar on the fresh water side of the Chocolate bayou saltwater barrier. Bass fishing has sucked there the last couple of times I was there, so next time will take my bow and fishing arrow rig. Never tried it upstream from 2004.


----------



## fishingcowboy (May 19, 2009)

i have a really good place close to there but it is my secret spot. i can show someone but i want to go


----------

